# Fybogel



## glowstars2012 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have just been advised by the pharmacy to take fybogel for ibs D. has anyone had any positive experience with taking this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fiber therapy works for some people and not for others.. just depends on the person.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

No not great for me. Made things worse actually and I had the gluten free ones just in case? Although it is meant to make things better for some, so definitely worth a try.


----------

